# GPS chartplotter with radar



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

I have a friend of mine who is looking for a GPS chartplotter with radar for his SeaRay. I thought I might look on here to see if anyone has one they are looking to get rid of, or any reccomendations on where to pick up a good used one. Let me know if anyone has one they want to sell or where to look. He said he wants a color display with a bigger screen. Thanks for you help.


----------

